# Her first mission



## V-Bottom

My Danielle is on her first mission and talked to mommie this morning. Shes scared. Can't say as I blame her. Somewhere in Aphganistan now. Shes an Army MP, and is going w/ some group to set up a clinic for the Nationals. She has to be w/ the women as they strip search them. The area around her has been motored and rocketed quite frequently. IED's again and alot of people are killed. She asked us to pray for her while shes on the road/s away from her FOB. Wherever that is....she can't say. We pray for her and the rest of the troops across the pond ea. day. God watch over them all. AMEN


----------



## Tucsonred

I will keep her in my prayers!! There is a lot of support here on 2cool and it sure helped me a lot.


----------



## Tortuga

Prayers going up for Danielle, VB... May she come home as soon as possible with no problems..."Scared"..Heck, we're all scared when the shooting starts...I don't care who you are...


----------



## V-Bottom

Thanx..will pass it on


----------



## State_Vet

Prayers sent!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

VB prayers sent for your daughter and all our soldiers in harms way.
If she needs any special supplies lets us know maybe we can
get together and send her a care package


----------



## RogerB

prayers sent for her and for all who stand the wall.


----------



## tec

We should be very thankful for our warriors and pray for their safe return.


----------



## Titus Bass

Prayers sent for Danielle...God protect her and all that serve.....


----------



## grandpa cracker

Prayers sent.


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Prayers till her feet touch U.S. soil again


----------



## V-Bottom

Our MP soldier called yesterday and shes back at her FOB. She received some of the "bennie boxes" we sent. The "nationals" treated them well and provided a good amt. of protection for them all. Thanx for ur prayers folks. I sent her a flag..."Don't Tread on Me"...we flew'em, guess they can!! The Confederate Flag flew proudly over that 105 Howitzer. 68-69' USMC


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

IF anyone that has beenin combat states they were never scared at any point then tey are lying. You WILL get scared Shatless but the military teaches you to push that to the back of your mind and do your job. GodSpeed for your daughter. Pray for a safe return home.


----------



## callsignsleepy

God bless her, and your family. i pray that she comes home safely. and we'll be overhead keeping an eye out....


----------



## V-Bottom

Had an old saying in 68'...USMC........"The difficult we can do now, the impossible takes a little longer". 5th Combat MP's


----------



## Shooter

Glad she's back to her FOB, keeping her in my prayers.

Shooter


----------

